# Imprimante en attente d'authentification



## MBA721 (21 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Après avoir essayé toutes les manipulations que j'ai pu trouver sur internet, je ne parviens toujours pas à imprimer depuis mon Macbook air. Pourtant je n'ai aucun problème lorsque j'imprime depuis un PC sous Windows.
Mon imprimante Brother HL 1110 est reliée à la freebox V6 via un câble USB. 
Je suis bien allé dans "Préférences système" -> "Imprimantes et Scanners" -> "+" et suivie la procédure pour ajouter l'imprimante. Au moment de choisir le logiciel, j'ai bien sélectionné le bon logiciel dans la liste. 
Mais lorsque je lance l'impression, le message "en attente d'authentification" apparaît, et ça n'imprime pas.
(J'ai bien vérifié dans les paramètres de la Freebox que le partage imprimante est bien activé)

Auriez-vous une solution à mon problème svp ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## macaccro (22 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Supprime toute imprimante Brother de Préférences systèmes -> Imprimantes et scanners

1 - As-tu essayé de brancher ton imprimante directement via le port  USB de ton mac ? Est-elle reconnue et peux-tu imprimer ?
les pilotes http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadtop.aspx?c=fr&lang=fr&prod=hl1110_us_eu_as

2 - Dans un second temps reconnecte la sur ta box vérifie quelle figure dans la liste des tes imprimantes.

Voir aussi là


----------



## MBA721 (22 Décembre 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse 



macaccro a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Supprime toute imprimante Brother de Préférences systèmes -> Imprimantes et scanners



J'ai essayé mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas.



macaccro a dit:


> 1 - As-tu essayé de brancher ton imprimante directement via le port  USB de ton mac ? Est-elle reconnue et peux-tu imprimer ?
> les pilotes http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadtop.aspx?c=fr&lang=fr&prod=hl1110_us_eu_as



Quand je branche mon mac directement à l'imprimante, ça fonctionne 



macaccro a dit:


> 2 - Dans un second temps reconnecte la sur ta box vérifie qu&#8217;elle figure dans la liste des tes imprimantes.



Elle figure bien mais quand j'installe les pilotes et que j'essaye d'imprimer une page de test, ça ne fonctionne pas :/

Voir aussi là


----------



## macaccro (22 Décembre 2014)

> Elle figure bien mais quand j'installe les pilotes et que j'essaye d'imprimer une page de test, ça ne fonctionne pas :/


Le fichier se trouve-t-il dans la file d&#8217;impression de l&#8217;imprimante ?
Quel est l&#8217;état de l&#8217;imprimante ? pause / authentification ?

Est-ce qu&#8217;elle est physiquement en pause ? Je me souviens d&#8217;une imprimante Samsung connectée sur un mac via usb sur une box qui nécessitait l&#8217;appui sur le bouton de mise en marche pour éditer le document même si elle était en service. Le simple appui sur le bouton débloquait/lançait le job

Le manuel d&#8217;utilisation de l&#8217;imprimante ici

Enfin questions subsidiaires : Est-ce que cela à déjà fonctionné ? Quel OS est installé ton mac ? A priori celle-ci fonctionne jusqu&#8217;à Mac os X 10.8.x


----------



## MBA721 (22 Décembre 2014)

> Le fichier se trouve-t-il dans la file dimpression de limprimante ?
> Quel est létat de limprimante ? pause / authentification ?
> 
> Est-ce quelle est physiquement en pause ? Je me souviens dune  imprimante Samsung connectée sur un mac via usb sur une box nécessitait  lappui sur le bouton de mise en marche pour éditer le document. Dans  les paramètres même de limprimante est ce que tu peux régler le réveil  de celle-ci. En effet certains imprimantes peuvent être réveillé dune  veille soit pas lappui du bouton principal soit par lenvoi dun  fichier



Oui le fichier se trouve bien dans la file d'impression de l'imprimante et l'imprimante n'est pas en pause. 




> Enfin questions subsidiaires : Est-ce que cela à déjà fonctionné ? Quel OS est installés ton  mac ?



Non ça n'a jamais fonctionné :/ 
J'ai récemment acheté ce mac, donc j'ai la dernière version Yosemite.


----------



## macaccro (22 Décembre 2014)

Quid du paramètrage de la freebox pour le partage de limprimante ?

Un tuto ici http://hultrasimple.com/tutoriel-imprimante-usb-en-reseau-avec-freebox-revolution-windows-mac.html


----------



## MBA721 (22 Décembre 2014)

Merci mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas ^^


----------



## yannpsq (28 Décembre 2014)

Pour ton imprimante réseau branchée sur freebox v6, voici la procédure pour qu'elle soit fonctionnelle avec ton mac

1: se rendre sur mafreebox.freebox.fr

2: cliquer sur "paramètres de la freebox" et choisir l'onglet "avancé"

3: cliquer sur "partage windows" et cocher toutes les options (partage de fichier, d'imprimante...) également cocher l'accès authentifié. 

Rentrer un nom (freebox est écrit par défaut) et un pass que l'on choisi. 

4: se rendre sur le mac dans les préférences système et choisir "imprimantes"

5: ajouter sur le + pour ajouter une imprimante, choisir "windows" et rechercher l'imprimante (qui devrait apparaître)

6: laisser le nom proposé par défaut, ne rien mettre pour l'emplacement et choisir "imprimante PostScript générique". Cliquer sur "ajouter"

7: choisir l'accès authentifié
Remplir le nom: (freebox si tu ne l'a pas changé) et en pass celui que tu as choisi. 

Voilà qui devrait rendre ton imprimante fonctionnelle


----------

